# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 8.2 >  Установка 1с 8.2

## lime12

Добрый день, ДД
помогите, пожалуйста, с установкой(сильно не хайте, 1с устанавливаю впервые):
версия 1с: 8.2
ОС: Win7 32bit

1) установил 1с
2) запускаю EmulSmallx32Setup.exe - установился, все ок
3) запускаю 1с, создаю базу
4) выпадает следующее окно с требованием лицензии [скриншот ошибки]
5) напомню что у меня 32bit Win7 и устанавливать по мануалу: "Emul x64"  не нужно.

Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Skopus

Видел сегодня это окно на Windows Server 2003. Когда запускаешь локально, то всё ок. А когда запускаешь с терминала, то вылазит эта байда. Завтра буду смотреть разбираться.

----------


## Bubuzon

> Видел сегодня это окно на Windows Server 2003. Когда запускаешь локально, то всё ок. А когда запускаешь с терминала, то вылазит эта байда. Завтра буду смотреть разбираться.


Для терминала еще библиотеку патчить надо

----------


## Rodan

у меня другая проблема, не ставиться информационная база. Зависает при установке, когда я её создаю. ОС - win7_64

----------


## Bubuzon

> у меня другая проблема, не ставиться информационная база. Зависает при установке, когда я её создаю. ОС - win7_64


Инсталяху запускай от имени Администратора

----------


## Rodan

Не помогает. Установил 1С, начинаю создавать базу, и в самом начале зависает. Как только не побывал, ниче не помогает. Кто сталкивалсяИИ?

----------


## Bubuzon

> Не помогает. Установил 1С, начинаю создавать базу, и в самом начале зависает. Как только не побывал, ниче не помогает. Кто сталкивалсяИИ?


Попробуй прописать экзешники 1С в DEP  и отключи авирь

----------


## Rodan

Сорри, можно уточнить, что такое - "прописать экзешники 1С в DEP и отключи авирь"?

----------


## nmf

> у меня другая проблема, не ставиться информационная база. Зависает при установке, когда я её создаю. ОС - win7_64


опиши что делаешь какая платформа что система говорит, у меня win7_64 работает
попробуй сделать базу на другой машине и перенести подключить
создать просто пустую базу

----------


## EvProGen

Здравствуйте! Господа, не могли бы вы подробно расписать ход установки 1с 8.2? (я впервые ее устанавливаю - сегодня весь день промучился - а результата мало)?

ОС: MS W7х32
Версия 1с:  8.2.13.199

P.s. до этого имел дело только с 7.7...
качал отсюда

----------


## nmf

> Добрый день, ДД
> помогите, пожалуйста, с установкой(сильно не хайте, 1с устанавливаю впервые):
> версия 1с: 8.2
> ОС: Win7 32bit
> 
> 1) установил 1с
> 2) запускаю EmulSmallx32Setup.exe - установился, все ок
> 3) запускаю 1с, создаю базу
> 4) выпадает следующее окно с требованием лицензии [скриншот ошибки]
> ...


если работать в файловом режиме то надо пропатчить или поменять (backbas.dll) для конкретной версии платформы

----------


## Хаос

> Здравствуйте! Господа, не могли бы вы подробно расписать ход установки 1с 8.2? (я впервые ее устанавливаю - сегодня весь день промучился - а результата мало)?
> 
> ОС: MS W7х32
> Версия 1с:  8.2.13.199
> 
> P.s. до этого имел дело только с 7.7...
> качал отсюда


В чем проблема, на каком этапе?

----------


## PASAHAKA

восмопьльзуйтесь унивепсальным эмулем и всеа установка очень  проста тыкаем на далее потом имулим и все

----------


## EvProGen

> В чем проблема, на каком этапе?


Мой ход действий:
1) установил саму 1С 8.2 (Саму платформу)
2) от имени администратора установил конфигурацию
3) установил эмулятор ключа защиты hasp (не тот который предлагала сама программа, а тот который был отдельно в архиве)
4) потом действовал вот по этой инструкции:
"_
1) Для начала удалите старые Менеджер лицензий и HASP Device Driver. REBOOT.
   Проверяем снова, всели удалили.
2) Далее устанавливаем саму 1с 8.0.13.32
3) Устанавливаем HASP Device Driver. Reboot!!!
4) Идем в панель управления и жмем "Установка оборудования", после того как мастер спросит нас 
   было ли уже подключено новое обрудование, жмем "Да, устройство уже подключено". В окне 
   "Установленное оборудование" выбираем "Добавление нового устройства". Далее "Установка 
   оборудования, выбранного из списка вручную". Если появится окно Стандартные типы устройств
   (обычно в WIN2003), то там выбираем  "Показать все устройства". В появившемся окне жмем 
   "Установить с диска" и "Обзор", идем к нашему файлу vusb.inf и выбираем его. В окне изготовитель
   удеи написано "Microsoft", а в окне модель "Virtual Usb Bus Enumerator". Выбираем его и жмем далее, 
   на вопрос о том что драйвер не подписан, отвечаем "Все равно, установить".
5) В "Диспетчере Устройств" должно появиться в "Системных устройствах" "Virtual Usb Bus Enumerator". - появилось
   Reboot!!!
6) Далее качаем HASP_HL_driver_cmdline.zip с www.aladdin.com, прямая ссылка 
   (ftp://ftp.ealaddin.com/pub/hasp/hl/w...er_cmdline.zip) - в раздаче была еще более новая версия, и по этой ссылке тоже была обновленная
   версии 5.20, Всесит 1,9 метра.

7) Распаковываем дровишник и запускаем файл с командой -i 

8) Проверяем в "диспетчере устройств". В контроллере USB должны появиться: "Aladdin HASP Key" - сколько не распинался ничего не появилось - появлялось окошко, что типа найдено новое устройство, но его установка не была сделана, пишет "отказ в установке (или ошибка - не помню)"
   и "Aladdin USB Key". Если нету, то перезагружаем машину, после перезагрузки должно начаться
   установка новых устройств. Опять в диспетчер лезем и проверяем. Если нет снова запускаем файл
   из архива со командой -i
   И ждем появления окна где будет написано "The operation was completed successfuly."

9) Вносим в реестр дампы ключей из папки Dumps."_
- после всех этих пунктов 1с-ка все равно писала нет ключа

5) потом скачал универсальный патч - пропатчил вроде бы все верно (по инструкции) вроде бы даже 1с-ка запустилась, хотя там мало что на нее похоже (смотрите скрин), может я что то не до установил?


P.s. а в чем отличие этого "8.2.13.199 Tech Platform x86" (Технологическая платформа) от этого "8.2.13.199 Thin Client x86" (Дистрибутив тонкого клиента)? - я ставил первое...

----------


## Касякова

EvProGen 
Вы справились с проблемой?у меня такая же беда и 1с 8,2 так же выглядит.

----------


## EvProGen

> EvProGen 
> Вы справились с проблемой?у меня такая же беда и 1с 8,2 так же выглядит.


к сожалению нет...

----------


## Mechanicuss

to EvProGen
Так эта... у Вас 1С запущена в режиме тонкого клиента. В тонком и веб- клиентах можно работать только с управляемыми формами (их скорее всего нет в вашей конфигурации).

При запуске 1с, в окошке выбора базы нажмите кнопку "изменить", найдите "Основной режим запуска", установите значение "Толстый клиент" Естественно у Вас должен быть установлен толстый клиент).




> P.s. а в чем отличие этого "8.2.13.199 Tech Platform x86" (Технологическая платформа) от этого "8.2.13.199 Thin Client x86" (Дистрибутив тонкого клиента)? - я ставил первое...


Первое - дистрибутив толстого клиента, второй - дистрибутив тонкого клиента.

----------


## duccy

> Для терминала еще библиотеку патчить надо


библиотеку патчить... какую и чем? :confused:

----------


## bvn_kam

> Добрый день, ДД
> помогите, пожалуйста, с установкой(сильно не хайте, 1с устанавливаю впервые):
> версия 1с: 8.2
> ОС: Win7 32bit
> 
> 1) установил 1с
> 2) запускаю EmulSmallx32Setup.exe - установился, все ок
> 3) запускаю 1с, создаю базу
> 4) выпадает следующее окно с требованием лицензии [скриншот ошибки]
> ...


Скачай от сюда  EMUL  и проблема твоя отлетит сама собой - http://depositfiles.com/files/02v4okybf инструкция по работе с кряком лежит внутри!

_Добавлено через 2 минуты 18 секунд_
Это касается всех у кого проблемы с активацией! Кряк для windows 7 - 32,64! Если кому понадобится для ХР стучите в личку! ДЛЯ 8.2!

----------


## Rodan

> опиши что делаешь какая платформа что система говорит, у меня win7_64 работает
> попробуй сделать базу на другой машине и перенести подключить
> создать просто пустую базу


Поставил платформу 8.2.13.205
Поставил конфигурацию УТ 11.0.5.4
Пропатчил backbas
Далее запускаю конфигуратор и выбираю создать пустую базу. После чего намертво зависает, даже процесс не могу убить. :((((

----------


## nmf

> Поставил платформу 8.2.13.205
> Поставил конфигурацию УТ 11.0.5.4
> Пропатчил backbas
> Далее запускаю конфигуратор и выбираю создать пустую базу. После чего намертво зависает, даже процесс не могу убить. :((((


а антивирь стоит и какой у Каспера могут быть проблемы

----------


## Rodan

Касперский. Выключал, не помогло

----------


## liros

читай http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.php?t=63076
там все ясно.

----------


## Rodan

Вообще не в тему!

----------


## alex_vag

> Вообще не в тему!


У меня на сервере Win 2008 R2 база при создании висла тока в mssql варианте.
Лечил перезапуском сервера 1с и конечно через "Диспетчер" завершал работу оболочки 1с.

База созданная таки образом работала потом корректно.

----------


## bramy

> Скачай от сюда EMUL и проблема твоя отлетит сама собой - http://depositfiles.com/files/02v4okybf инструкция по работе с кряком лежит внутри!


Все сделал по инструкции! Но у меня выдает:

"Программа работает в режиме в Демонстрационном режиме!!! Осталось 9 запусков"
А было 30, вот я всякие пути и способы перепробовал. Не смог. Как быть?
Заранее спасибо!!!

----------


## intermomo

не могу установить EmulSmallx32Setup.exe пишет что "произошла ошибка при попытке создании файла в папке"

----------


## Vlad_12

> не могу установить EmulSmallx32Setup.exe пишет что "произошла ошибка при попытке создании файла в папке"


наплюй на EmulSmallx32Setup и воспользуйся unipatch

----------

